# And The Winner Is.....



## Stroodlepuff (23/12/13)

​Well done to all our contestants in the Vape King and Cape Vaping supplies competition - all your entries were absolutely incredible and this was one of the closest competitions I have ever seen!!!

The voting today went crazy with @Riaz and @Tw!st3dVaP0r going neck @ neck and using some very competitive tactics to get the votes they need, but as we all know in the end there can be only one winner!

So congratulations @Riaz it is a well deserved win 

Please inbox CVS and myself your address so we can deliver your prize!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (23/12/13)

contrats Riaz

sho i need to get healthy next yr ill vape more, no smokes .. less toxins in my system and and have more stamina lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (23/12/13)

Congrats bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

Congrats Riaz!
Well done to you and Twisted too
Can't believe how many new people you got to join the forum. 
Let's hope they all introduce themselves and remain active


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (23/12/13)

well we having a braai at work right now so prob later on ... i told them they have to be active memebers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (23/12/13)

Thanks guys, it was great fun. 

Thanks to all that voted for me. 

Well done to twisted as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (23/12/13)

Congrats Riaz, well deserved win  And twisted for all the effort you put in, awesome !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (23/12/13)

Congrats Riaz!


----------



## CraftyZA (23/12/13)

Congrats Riaz!!! Soon you've got some well deserved vapemail inbound!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (23/12/13)

Congrats to Riaz for walking away with the prize this time. Everyone has clearly put in lots of effort and thought into their entries.

I have a concern though (whatever it may mean to others) I do feel that future comps should have strict enforced and defined rules and voting, to sustain the fairness & integary of such, especially when the prize is such a generous one. Sorry Stroodle and Gizmo and Sharief, your generousity is always held in high regard, and I know for sure all your time and effort is always appreciated by each of us on this forum.

Not all of us had access to fellow workers and/or fellow vapers that we can source for votes. I am on leave, my friends and family are away. My chance would always be NONE if campaining for votes outside of this forum was the way to go. Even if I had the next big Christmas carol, or the next award winning photograph. I'm sure you get what I mean.

And as I understood, votes had to be made for a spesific entry (carol)? The member's name to be selected on the poll, and for those with multiple entries, the carol voted for named in a reply post. It didn't seem to happen this way, so automatically members with more entries, would get an advantage. Its not sour grapes, I want to assure you of that. Win or lose, the most popular 'should' always provail. If I am on the wrong track, please assist me onto the right one.

But for me, fair must remain fair, to ALL, with equal oppertunities......

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/12/13)

Hi Vapey 

I completely understand your concern and there will be stricter rules in the future, this was allowed to happen for this competition due to the fact that there were no rules stating against it.

However with that being said - Riaz would have won anyway looking at the votes recieved before this happened so in all fairness the most popular person did win.

As for the votes on the specific entry I realize this was not done by anybody so we allowed it to slide and accepted the votes based on the person who got the most votes - reason I did not do it to be honest was because I voted for everybody if you have a look so each and every entry got a vote from me as I felt they were all excellent and deserving of a prize.

But thank you for your feedback and we will definitely make sure that competitions in the future are more regulated.

Regards
SP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Congrats to Riaz for walking away with the prize this time. Everyone has clearly put in lots of effort and thought into their entries.
> 
> I have a concern though (whatever it may mean to others) I do feel that future comps should have strict enforced and defined rules and voting, to sustain the fairness & integary of such, especially when the prize is such a generous one. Sorry Stroodle and Gizmo and Sharief, your generousity is always held in high regard, and I know for sure all your time and effort is always appreciated by each of us on this forum.
> 
> ...




Well said Vapey McJuicy, I fully agree with you. 

I also appreciate StroodlePuff's reply - in the absence of strict rules, what does one do? So next time, hopefully the rules will be clearer upfront.

Am still uncomfortable about something though. There were about 50 or so new members joining in a short space of time. I clicked on the most recent 30 members (from the home page) and not one of them has made even 1 post. What are the chances of that? They all say zero posts.

So all the member did was join, go straight to the voting page - and then vote - and then not post anything else on the forum? While this may be possible, it's hard to believe. And since I have not seen one new member introduce themselves, it makes me question this. 

I think you guys have some explaining to do until I am convinced.

Disappointed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (23/12/13)

Mmmm...hier kom 'n ding

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

Another thing to add to my post above:

Not only do all 30 most recent members not have any posts, they all have their exact birthdates entered. 30 out of 30. To me, it sounds very unlikely that every single person joining the forum would want to disclose their exact age.

Just looked at the 12 members online now (Zodiac, Fred1SA, iPWN, CraftyZA, CVS, doeltjie, Tom, eviltoy, Vapey McJuicy, alien1265, Oupa and Space_Cowboy). Of these 12 members, only six have disclosed their exact birthdays.

You chaps need to explain what's going on here...

EDIT - Perhaps Gizmo has changed the signup procedure that forces you to enter your exact birthdate - nevertheless - I still am disappointed with this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (23/12/13)

Hi Silver

Re the birthdates, I can't remember when I signed up, but I'm pretty sure you have to enter your full birthdate? It will then probably show your age and birthdate, unless you uncheck the option in your accout settings, which some of the guys might have done. So I just guess that it will show it right away, for any new members then.

But ja, many new members here...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

Ok thanks, noted. 

I may be wrong, but this whole thing still sounds strange to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (23/12/13)

Doo-doo-doo-doo...
Doo-doo-doo-doo...

(Theme music from "The Twilight Zone", for incase anyone didn't get that one. Or it could be the one from Jaws? Me confused myself...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/13)

Its been 4 days since this competition and I haven't seen any of the so called "new" members introduce themselves. 

Hey Riaz and Twisted, you guys need to explain to the rest of us what's going on here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (26/12/13)

Hi guys

What's going on is that this was a competition in which I convinced a lot of my friends and work collegues to sign up and register on this forum to vote for me. 

On sunday night, when I checked the votes, I 7 and twisted had 4. I kept refreshing the page and noticed the votes tipping crazily in twisteds' favour. 

I soon figured out what was happening and did the same he did. 

Like stroodle said, there weren't any rules regarding this competition and I think myself and twisted took advantage of this. Also what stroodle said that I was conformtably in the lead anyway before the mayhem started. 

As for the new members, they didn't even know that this forum exists, so maybe they can take heed and convince their friends/family that there is a forum in which help is available for those wanting to quit the stinkies. 

I do understand your guys concern, and I'm sure any competitions going forward will be a lot more controlled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (26/12/13)

Solution to this dilemma would have been to take out all votes by new members, to see the rightful winner. I guess, have not done the checkup, it would have been Riaz anyhow. So, hopefully this issue can be closed now, we are all not professionals when it comes to staging competitions and to close out any loop holes that might be used to cheat. 

Me personally, if I would have won a prize from a small community as we are through using a loop hole....I would not be happy. In other words, if the one that was clearly behind with the votes from existing members would have won the prize at the end.

Nonetheless, as said....deducting the cheating votes, Riaz probably would be the rightful winner! So, congrats Riaz. Peace

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/12/13)

first off i let you guys know what i was doing way before i went ahead with inviting people from both floors it can be seen here

as for my colleagues a lot of them are leave this time of yr, infact our office only reopens in the new yr. we running skeleton staff at the moment and that would explain the silence 
i can only invite people to the forum i cannot force them to be active ... although im pretty sure a few guys will be active in the new yr

if there was an issue to be raised in regards inviting people in to help you win it should have been brought up before the closing of the competition . in essence nothing stopped you guys of doing the same ...

as for implying we went about creating email accounts for each user then signing them up on the forum for me personally that too much effort. i can assure you that each one who signed at request by me is a real person 
feel free to mail them im sure most will reply 

in all fairness i do believe we should look at clear rules for future competitions though as im sure everyone would like to win.


----------



## devdev (27/12/13)

Guys, I am happy to draft a set of competition rules which we can use as the basis for any future Comps. It is not dissimilar to drafting contracts, so I feel I could do a decent job of it. 

In fact a comp in which people try and recruit as many new vapers as possible would be great for the forum - maybe we can think of doing this at some point next year? Maybe the prize could be dual - as in one for the new subscriber who contributes the most (as voted for by existing members) and one for the person who introduced that subscriber. Im thinking the prizes could be an Evod or clear 16 with a battery, and for the existing member a bottle or two of juice.

I agree that any competition that is determined based on number of votes should only allow someone with 10 or more posts to vote. That way it is votes from the community itself. Anyway, Riaz and Twisted have had their say, and well done to both of them. I guess as a community we are all learning along with Stroodle and Giz and things should only get better going forward.

Merry new year to all!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/12/13)

Thanks @devdev that is a very nice offer and suggestion and I think we may just take you up on that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (27/12/13)

Ok let's get something going in the new year then. Trying not to think of work, law, complicated sentences or any form of analytical thinking (unless I am trying to work out what strength of flavour I am vaping and what could be changed to make it better)


----------



## Andre (31/12/13)

On ECF competitions are only run by suppliers and only on their subforums. Sounds sensible to me. Then the supplier determines the rules. If someone is dissatisfied, the supplier has to explain and the supplier has the final say. The members's part of the forum has nothing to do with competitions. ECF also only allows new members to post in the newbie section - only after 5 posts (I think) are they allowed to post everywhere else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/12/13)

Matthee said:


> On ECF competitions are only run by suppliers and only on their subforums. Sounds sensible to me. Then the supplier determines the rules. If someone is dissatisfied, the supplier has to explain and the supplier has the final say. The members's part of the forum has nothing to do with competitions. ECF also only allows new members to post in the newbie section - only after 5 posts (I think) are they allowed to post everywhere else.



It was originally posted under the Vape king sub-forum but then CVS jumped on board and added to the prize which is why it was moved to another section on the forum.

We will look at how they do things and use it as a guideline for future competitions though

Reactions: Like 1


----------

